# General > Photography >  Animals

## Raven

Hi,
as there are so many pictures of animals posted here, I thought I open a new thread just for animal photos.
Post your pics of the animals you have taken here. This will make them stand out of all the other stuff that is being posted. ::

----------


## candyfloss

This is my 1st go so here goes....

----------


## souperman

" Can you smell burning ? "

----------


## Isis

Well the buzzard isn't really in focus but I thought it was interesting all the same:

----------


## souperman

Some cracking pictures by everyone...Raven, your photos are excellent, can I ask are you using a DSLR camera, I am seriously thinking about getting one but the more I read about them the harder it is to decide, any tips from anyone ?

----------


## 2little2late

Beef topside.

----------


## Raven

Excellent stuff everyone! Those cats in the boxes...LOL, great!
@souperman,
aye, I have got a dlsr. Its the Canon 20D and I am really satisfied with the overall performance. I had the same dilemma of which one to choose, but having had a very trusty Canon before I decided to go for this brand again.
Just go in a camera shop and handle a few, this might make your decision easier :-)

----------


## souperman

Thanks Raven, you can certainly see the quality of a decent camera, now if I can just persuade the boss to spare a few shillings.......

----------


## Geo



----------


## emszxr

how do you post a picture

----------


## highlander



----------


## highlander



----------


## 2little2late

> how do you post a picture


An explanation of what to do is here.
http://forum.caithness.org/showpost....48&postcount=4

----------


## Itoshi



----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis

Cows at Kyle of Tongue:

----------


## Isis



----------


## 2little2late

> Cows at Kyle of Tongue:


Isis, this photo is excellent. The building in the backround with smoke from the chimney really makes the photo. Don't know if it was luck more than judgement, but either way it is excellent. Well done!

----------


## souperman

Itoshi, excellent picture of Mother and daughter ?...well done.
Isis, not sure what it is that makes a good picture but whatever it is you have it, great photos, keep them coming !

----------


## emszxr



----------


## Tugmistress

Yes it is Sassy  :Smile:

----------


## foxy-jnr



----------


## highlander

Beautiful pony foxy-jnr,does he have a name?

----------


## jambo



----------


## foxy-jnr

yes highlander her name is sherry lol

----------


## lyncraig

mans best friends!!!!

----------


## lyncraig

learning to drive!!!!


 ::

----------


## gary.b

Roe deer near Castletown.

----------


## highlander

Nice back warmer!!!LOL

----------


## Kenn

Brilliant highlander!

----------


## golach

Highland Sir Angus is not daft is he

----------


## Tugmistress



----------


## mattymags

A bald eagle landed in the field in front of my office, had a fresh kill.

----------


## Sporran

Those are great pics of the bald eagle, mattymags!  ::  

Do you often see bald eagles outside your office building?

----------


## doyle

Who says animals can't see the telly!

----------


## Kenn

mattymags and doyle what great pictures.
I would be most impressed to look out of the window and see a bald eagle.
doyle are you sure there wasn't a bone behind the TV?

----------


## KCI



----------


## KCI



----------


## KCI



----------


## doyle

Hey KCI, you don't half spoil that cat!! What did the kids get?!

----------


## KCI

> Hey KCI, you don't half spoil that cat!! What did the kids get?!


 
LOL!  The kids got the catnip!   ::

----------


## Seabird

Colin

----------


## Fluff

wow, those pics of the deer are amazing!!

----------


## Deemac

Seabird,
What kit you using to get these images? In particular the 2 stags together.

Nice shots.

Only deer I've managed to get so far were at the Black Isle Wildlife Park and ended up cloning out all the wires/fencing!!

----------


## jean



----------


## Victoria

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww! so cute

----------

